# Best knee wraps??



## Avesy (Jul 30, 2013)

What knee wraps do people use when squatting?

Any recommendations?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Strength shop are very good mate.

Although I have knee sleeves from them.

Only use them when lifting heavy or when garage is freezing!


----------

